# Blinking Google Chrome



## REBerg (Apr 3, 2019)

My Chrome browser has been blinking (flickering?) for a week or so, which was driving me nuts.
It wasn't my display, because it only happened when I was using Chrome. Having tried several fixes suggested on line, I finally found one that seems to have eliminated the problem.
The latest version of Chrome is apparently incompatible with a desktop slideshow. I replaced the slideshow I was running with a single image, and the blinking stopped.
I thought I would share this in case anyone else is having the same issue.


----------



## HanaBi (Apr 3, 2019)

If I recall, the latest Chrome release (something like Version 73.0.3683.xx), is a bit flaky, and ideally shouldn't be automatically installed on certain Android and Windows 8.1/10 devices.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 3, 2019)

HanaBi said:


> If I recall, the latest Chrome release (something like Version 73.0.3683.xx), is a bit flaky, and ideally shouldn't be automatically installed on certain Android and Windows 8.1/10 devices.


Yeah. I'm running Windows 10.
I didn't know if the problem was caused by the latest update of the OS or Chrome. Among the several unsuccessful things I tried was uninstalling and reinstalling Chrome. I was contemplating doing a restore of Windows, but didn't quite get to that point.
I rarely see the desktop, so eliminating the slideshow was an acceptable fix.


----------



## HanaBi (Apr 3, 2019)

As far as Microsoft and their Windows 10 updates are concerned: up until a year or so ago, the guys at Redmond (their HQ), had a dedicated division of beta testers for any proposed update. But this team was abolished, and now beta testing is a rather half-arsed affair done in part by their "Insider" team. 

This will explain the rather appalling major releases over the last 12 months - not least the Oct 2018 release (1809), which had more problems than fixes, and still hasn't been fully resolved to this today!

So reinstalling Windows 10, won't necessarily resolve issues because inevitably, once you install the base version of 10, it will automatically look for updates, which of course will include the accursed April 2018 and October 2018 majors. So you will probably end up back at square one.


----------



## AlexH (Apr 3, 2019)

I've had different problems with desktop Chrome. When I open a new tab or window (on my home and work PC), the text I'd already started typing isn't there, which never used to be a problem. E.g. if I was coming to these forums, it might say "fchronicles" in the address bar.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 3, 2019)

AlexH said:


> I've had different problems with desktop Chrome. When I open a new tab or window (on my home and work PC), the text I'd already started typing isn't there, which never used to be a problem. E.g. if I was coming to these forums, it might say "fchronicles" in the address bar.


I may have been experiencing something like that, too. I attributed it to my inaccurate typing.


----------

